# 9 Mm C&l ???



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Here's the rules,read them ALL first please:mrgreen: 
1 9mm for cheaper plinking/still a capable S/D caliber
2 metal frame (no plastic period!!)
3 can be carried cocked and locked( for posibble CCW rotation)
4 STRONGLY prefer external hammer
5 DA/SA or S/A only (no dao)
6 Wont have to sell firstborn child to aquire 


Ok ya'll whats out there (besides the CZ 2075 RAMI) that fits this description??
Im leaning toward the CZ right now but thought Id see what else is out there to compare before I buy and regret.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

only thing I can think of is a Llama 9mm, it's a smaller sized copy of the 1911 and Spanish I think. I don't know if they make them any more but they are cheap. Check out your next gun show for one. I can think of a lot of pistols that almost meet your entire criteria but I'll have to think about it and get back to you.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

CZ 75, Browning Hi Power


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, I looked around a bit and came up with a few. What is your price limit? Most expensive I found is the Para Hawg 9 for $800, probably too much, next is the Bersa Thunder series, they make a 9mm version, Taurus 99 it's a little big but can be cocked and locked, also from Taurus is the PT911 $523, I was also reading about a Star BKM that is like the Llama a mini 1911 style that is pretty cheap, 9mm, and also looks pretty cool, I'm pretty sure they are still importing them from Spain. Oh well, that's all I could do for now, It's really hard to find what you want that's not in polymer. :smt1099


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I just picked up a Charles Daly hi-power.
I've only put 100 rounds thru it but so far I'm impressed.

AFS


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

As the rest of the board L.T.A.O. this or Hi-power!
Can be carried SA/cocked and locked,L.D.A.,or heavy D.A.! Try one before you knock it! YES I talked trash about it untill I shot it!!!!










Daewoo DP-51 15rd 9mm.Randall


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wife thinking 9mm a while back and I got a good friend who carries and shoots his CZ RAMI on a regular bases. He has had all kinds of guns, but that's the one that he talks about the most. He's dang good with it to. I had one in my hand at a show and I liked the feel of it. If I remember right it was in the low four hundreds for it. Other than that I would go with a Browning High Power and that will cost you a kid. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Their are not very many guns that fit, after U added the limitations. Metal elimnated the Browning Pro 9 and the HK USP. External hammer eliminated the P99. Frame safety eliminated a whole bunch of guns. 9mm eliminated the Beretta Cheetahs....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

4" or 3 1/2" 1911 in 9mm.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> 4" or 3 1/2" 1911 in 9mm.


Yeah Ship, I know Im bein picky but its for a plinker and not a "must have " so I set some standards hard to reach I guess.I did forget #7 single stack magz. I dont like the feel of the Dbl. stacks or I would look a lot closer at the Para's.
And I have looked at almost all the 1911s in 9mm and they are almost as much as a .45 in price(something I was trying to avoid:smt022 )
Oh well, the hunt is part of the fun I guess....the rami is looking stronger all the time.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like you're after a sub-compact. Otherwise I'd recommend you look at the CZ 75 B SA. You'll have to swap the guide rod on those CZ's to meet your no plastic requirement.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U made a set of specifications where on 1 or 2 guns even fits the bill dude 

U are just looking for an excuse to buy it anyway


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, U made a set of specifications where on 1 or 2 guns even fits the bill dude
> 
> U are just looking for an excuse to buy it anyway


Its a possibility but it (the RAMI) IS a dbl. stack,the one I have held felt ok(not like the PARAs) but IF i chose to carry it too I would prefer a slimmer singl stack.
I am just fishing fo ideas here, so far no immediate plans to get anything.So if anyone runs across a candidate lemme know:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

Nothing wrong with plastic! they are not cold and will never rust! and don't forget light!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Browning Hi-Power

I almost bought one yesterday......just couldn't quite come to terms with the gunstore guy......I can't believe he wouldn't sell a gun when all needed to do was off another $40......LOL


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, many GOOD dealers only make 10% off the gun. That would have been his 10%, unless he was over priced to begin with...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

STi said:


> Nothing wrong with plastic! they are not cold and will never rust! and don't forget light!


Well I have seen pics of 1911's(and other metal framed guns) and I have seen some glocks and other TTW's after they have expired from a reloading accident or such..........I will stick to metal thank you very much


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Had a few beers and might have missed if these were already posted, so excuse me hehehe...

CZ 75 _Compact_, not the full size, and the Beretta/Stoeger (?) Cougar - I think it's all metal, IIRC.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

If you have a kB with a metal gun, you're likely to have metal sharpnel coming at you instead of polymer shards. I'm not at all sure you're actually safer with an all metal gun in this respect. 
In any case, if you use good factory ammo or are a careful reloader, the chances of having a kB are extremely remote no matter what type of gun you use, in my view.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

With you specifications and keeping price in mind, the CZ line is your best bet. I think CZ's are just excellent guns for the money. They shoot like
1911s that cost twice as much.


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

Kimber's Stainles Target II... like this (second barrel in .38 Super):


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think he's trying to keep the price down too. Scooter go with that RAMI. I don't think you will regret it and if you do send it to me. Don't forget a couple of boxes of shells. I'll need it for snakes and such. Good luck.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, many GOOD dealers only make 10% off the gun. That would have been his 10%, unless he was over priced to begin with...


Unless they're used or trade-ins. When they're trade-ins, their profits is usually 50% or more of the price.

As for doublecharges, the design of the pistol is a far more important factor to what happens than the composition of the frame. Glocks for instance have barrels that aren't as supported as most designs and are more prone to catastrophic failure. It has nothing to do with the frame's composition.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

If your basic use is going to be plinking and range use with the possibilites of other uses I would recomend the CZ75b..It is full size,much more pleasent to shoot than a compact,all steel pistol that fulfills just about all your requirments..It is a double stack but doesn't feel like a piece of 2x4 in your hand..Also I must say that the CZ is the most accurate 9mm I have ever shot,Even better maybe than a simi custom 1911 SA that was my pride and joy..
Give one a try,you will be surprised..Like mine so well that there are triplets in my house..


----------

